# Looking for a great instructor!



## MillieA (10 June 2017)

I am trying to find a great instructor in the South East. I have really struggled to find one, and I have tried. I am a mature lady, I can trot reasonably, canter badly (cannot string the cues together) and I suspect my body positioning needs a lot of work! Are you a great instructor? Or do you have a great instructor that you would recommend for my level?

Many Thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (10 June 2017)

If you're anywhere near Hartfield East Sussex I can highly recommend Amelia Wilbourn, 07940 476054.  She has a couple of mechanical simulators as well as giving mounted lessons.


----------



## View (10 June 2017)

OP, welcome.  If you give us a bit more information about you location, somebody will be along with a recommendation.

Are you looking for an instructor to work with you and your horse, or do you need a recommendation for an instructor at a riding school?


----------



## MillieA (10 June 2017)

Thanks for these reminders! I am in the Oxford area, and I do not own a horse so yes - a Riding School.


----------



## j1ffy (14 June 2017)

Overdale EC near Burford does a lot of position work - I did one of their off-horse position workshops on Saturday and it was great (they used a mixture of equine simulator, medicine balls and a static saddle horse). No idea what the horses are like.

If you're mobile and don't mind a bit of a journey, Talland in Gloucestershire is one of the best schools in the country, catering for all levels from absolute beginner to international levels. I wish I'd learnt to ride there!


----------



## MillieA (14 June 2017)

These both look really interesting and possible - thanks


----------



## MillieA (14 June 2017)

Thanks LittleBlackMule but a bit far for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## MillieA (23 June 2017)

Hi j1ffy,

I had my first lesson at Talland yesterday and it was really great - just what I was looking for - long may it last!

Thanks for your help.


----------

